# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Build Per SQM Price?

## razorbackzz

what is the price per sqm for single story dwelling per sqm with standard fixtures.

----------


## johnc

> what is the price per sqm for single story dwelling per sqm with standard fixtures.

  There is no real answer it depends on the both the size of the home and the quality and cost of internal and external fittings as well as the amount the various trades charge in your area. You can look at display homes to gain a rough idea but the only real test is after plans have been drawn up and costed.

----------


## intertd6

get a hold of the latest cordells building cost guide, you just use the allowances & costs per m2 for the type of construction you are pricing & add it all up for an overall price which you then divide by the floor areas to give you a $ per m2. Any tech or uni which does higher level construction or architectural courses will have it in their library.
regards inter

----------


## manofaus

Blue Mountains City Council - Building Cost Calculation Guide

----------


## razorbackzz

Being in the construction myself i can do alot of the work myself. 
i am a concreter by trade and can do the slab on my own for alteast 50% less than usual.
frame work will not be an issue as have alot of carpenters in the family to help me with that. 
basicly what can be done without problem will be 
concrete, framework, tiling, carpets, plaster, painting, cabinet making (friend is qulified cabinet maker),  
basiclly bulk of the items i am able to purches at trade price as i have a large array of account in different areas from different companies. like boral for example for bricks, roof tiles ect to purches at trade price. 
like i said alot of the work will be completed by myself so only things that will not be done is electrical and plumbing.  
House i am looking to build is 28sqm total with 23sqm living rest is for double garage, outdoor alresco under roof line and porch. 
like i said i will use just standard fixture for now eg lights as they are able to be upgraded at a later stage. 
what would be a comfortable estimate would you think per living sqm. (9.29sqm) 
i am estimating $5500 per living sqm and think that is a fairly good estimate if not a little over. 
site is already cleared and preped ready to start. ( block site cut and pegged out ready to go) 
I am doing this project as an owner builder also 
plans and permits are already approved ready to go so this does not need to be included in the costing.  
thoughts?

----------


## shauck

> House i am looking to build is *28sqm* total with *23sqm* living rest is for double garage, outdoor alresco under roof line and porch.

  I think you mean 28 squares total with 23 squares living, (1 square = 9.3sqm)?

----------

